# Anchor Trolley



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

Is there any specific brand of anchor trolley to use for a perception pescador120?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ikster has a nice one on his not sure what brand


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

i am new to this and i am in afghanistan right now and i am expected to head back to america soon so in my free time i am trying to get everything so i can enjoy my new kayak when i get back. i am totally not sure how the anchor trolley system works but it looks very useful and simple.


----------



## Ikester (Jun 24, 2011)

I took the parts from the Harmony system and made my own. Contact me when you get back and I can give you a parts list so you can do it cheaper than the kit. If you want to see what mine looks like maybe Ox can take some pics of it and post em.


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Jross531455,
I also have a perception pescador 120 and I recentley put a anchor trolley on my kayak. I didnt go buy one but made my own off a Utube video I seen called 30 miles out, some kayakers site. But anyways I made mine for around 20 bucks and its the best thing Ive ever done. But if you dont want to spend the dollars on buying one go check out that site and they show you how to make your own.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

They are easy to do yourself - you don't need a kit. There are numerous designs, just see which one you like best. 

I spent a little more and invested in SS microblocks, small SS carabiners and a SS ring. It costs a little more, but the main parts last forever.


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a Pescador and made mine with plastic fairleads. No pulleys, no metal, no moving parts = totally silent. Just run your rope through each fairlead, attach to a nylon ring and you are finished. Did the samething on my Freedomhawk. You can buy everything at West Marine for less than $10.


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Thats cool tmber8, Ill look into that. I like to see a pic if you have one


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I designed mine the same as timber 8. Cheap, works perfect, and I remove mine in less than a minute if I want it out of my way.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Mine is the same way as well. Simple but effective.


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't deserve the credit for using fairleads, I borrowed it from Captken.

Here is the link:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/stealthier-yak-anchring-system-21717/

But if it doesn't work just search for fairlead and look for his post with a nice picture.


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

thanks bro ill check out that link


----------

